
Ask HN: How feasible is a remote job in jr position for a self-learnt developer? - toddWantsToCode
I have been learning Web development with the goal of breaking into the tech scene with a remote job. But I have never considered the practicality of it. Part of the reason for this is the fact that my country is a decade behind in terms of technology, and where I am located doesn&#x27;t have any job remotely related to Web Dev in a 100 miles radius. The tech jobs in the bigger cities are mostly restricted to people with degrees and deals with mainly older techs. So, remote has always been the only option in my mind. However, now that I feel confident of my knowledge, even the junior remote jobs ask for a minimum 3 years experience. And I guess, reality has started hitting me. I am working in two shit paying menial jobs and part of the reason I gravitated towards learning Web Dev is that I wanted to earn more than I have been earning so that I can save more for college. But, since remote is my only option and in case it isn&#x27;t feasible, I will have to refactor my plans and start searching for jobs outside the tech industry. That&#x27;s why I wanted to know whether a remote job is feasible, and if yes, what would you guys advice to secure a remote job. I am 20, plan is to save enough by the time I am 23, so I can attend a college where I want to pursue an academic career in CS.
======
Nasrudith
From what I can tell all three of those are hard to get. Explicit junior
positions are fairly rare, remote positions are rarer and filled with the
globe's worth of competition as opposed, and self-taught developers struggle
with recognition.

For the self-taught a good demonstration project is a good cure for this but
that is not an easy task.

Good luck with the search.

------
JSeymourATL
The path forward is to build-up a portfolio of successful freelance projects.
That will raise your visibility/marketability. Start identifying
Directors/Managers in web development who you can help-- then reach out to
them.

